# Der Verkäufer wundert sich, warum die Kunden nichts kaufen



## shayode

Könnte ihr mir bitte diese Sätze ins spanische übersetzen?

Pedro fährt seine Mutter zum Krankenhaus.
Der Verkäufer wundert sich, warum die Kunden nichts kaufen.
Ich bin erkältet.

Danke in Vorraus! 

Grüße shayode


----------



## samarita

shayode said:
			
		

> Könnte ihr mir bitte diese Sätze ins spanische übersetzen?
> 
> Pedro fährt seine Mutter zum Krankenhaus. Pedro lleva a su madre al hospital
> Der Verkäufer wundert sich, warum die Kunden nichts kaufen.El vendedor se pregunta por qué los clientes no compran
> 
> Ich bin erkältet. Estoy resfriado/a
> 
> Danke in Vorraus!  Bitte
> 
> Sam


----------



## Whodunit

I have just two questions about your translations, Samarita:



			
				samarita said:
			
		

> Pedro fährt seine Mutter zum Krankenhaus. Pedro lleva a su madre al hospital. Does the word "llevar" really require the indirect object? I would leave out "a", but you are the native speaker.
> Der Verkäufer wundert sich, warum die Kunden nichts kaufen.El vendedor se pregunta por qué los clientes no compran. According to the German original, you should add "nada" at the end; do you agree or would it sound awkward in Spanish, then?
> Ich bin erkältet. Estoy resfriado/a
> 
> Danke in Vorraus!  Bitte
> 
> Sam


----------



## jester.

Zu llevar: bei Personen steht immer a, aber ich wette das weißt du auch 

Am Anfang stolpert man da immer wieder drüber...


----------



## Whodunit

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Zu llevar: bei Personen steht immer a, aber ich wette das weißt du auch
> 
> Am Anfang stolpert man da immer wieder drüber...


 
Nein, das wusste ich natürlich nicht, weil ich ja kein Spanisch kann. 

Im Deutschen, Englischen und Französischen verlangt "fahren" (drive/conduire) schließlich auch nur das direkte (Akkusativ-)Objekt.


----------



## jester.

Ich dachte du könntest zumindest ein bisschen Spanisch, aber egal...

Natürlich hat auch das spanische llevar ein direktes und kein indirektes Objekt, aber a steht bei Personen im Akkusativ immer dabei. Es bleibt dann aber trotzdem ein Akkusativ.


----------



## shayode

kann ich beim ersten Satz auch "traslador" für "fahren" nehmen?
also:
Pedro traslador a su madre al hospital.

oder macht das ein Unterschied?

und noch was: wann wird "por qué" zusammen und wann auseinander geschrieben?


----------



## Whodunit

shayode said:
			
		

> kann ich beim ersten Satz auch "traslador" für "fahren" nehmen?
> also:
> Pedro traslador a su madre al hospital.
> 
> oder macht das ein Unterschied?


 
Meinst du vielleicht "trasladar"? Wenn ja, dann müsste es in deinem Satz konjugiert "traslada" heißen. Es würde einen Unterschied machen, denn dann hieße es so etwas wie "überbringen", um es geschickt zu übersetzen. Ich glaube nicht, dass "trasladar" so gebraucht wird.

Wie verhält es sich nun hier mit dem "a", J3? Muss es immer noch stehen?



> und noch was: wann wird "por qué" zusammen und wann auseinander geschrieben?


 
Das gehört zwar ins Spanischforum, aber hier eine kurze Übersetzung:
porque - weil
por qué - warum?

"porqu*é*" gibt es also gar nicht als Konjunktion. Es bedeutet "Grund". Übrigens kannst du für solche Übersetzungen auch unsere Wörterbücher nutzen.


----------



## jester.

trasladar heißt übertragen, verschieben, umräumen, übersetzen. Das Wort ist hier fehl am Platz...

Generell kann man aber immer sagen, dass a vor Personen-Objekten steht.

>Veo a Jorge.<


----------

